# Pet Halloween Costumes ?



## allat (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All!

I just wondered if anybody uses for halloween dog costumes or pet costumes? 
If you like, you can publish a cool costume photo here on this webpage.

What are your experiences with a party outfit for dogs? How long did you have to "train" your dog to wear it? 
How expensive are pet halloween costumes and isi it worth it?

Cheers,
allat


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

this will be Daisy's first halloween 
HOWEVER she happily wears clothes and does not fight them.
If she didn't like it i wouldnt put them on her.
for example big coats/ dresses / tshirts she'll happily run about in all day but if you try to put a bandana on her she hates it! so i dont.

Diva Dogs - Dog Clothes / Dog Accessories / Dog Coat / Professional Dog Grooming Parlour in Chelmsford, Essex has a good collection of costumes.

and i think there are a couple on www.petlondon.net

i want to get Daisy the spider costume! hopefully she wont object! haha


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm going to throw a spanner in the works abit but.. I dont agree with dog costumes or dog clothing. If you want to include your dog in the hallowe'en celebrations then decorate their collar  It wont bother the dog at all and you'll feel like you're including it


----------



## allat (Sep 14, 2009)

Halloween dog collars sound a good alternative for too much fabrics and strings...
Any ideas how a scary dog collar could look like/ could be created at home?


----------



## MY-PK Bobby (Sep 17, 2009)

We have Halloween T-shirts. Yo have to admit that Bobby is VERY scary :blushing: :smilewinkgrin:

The first T-shirt is Luminous.


----------

